# Great Resource I found (Cyclecruza Bug Out Van)



## Haystack (Mar 1, 2016)

I just wanted to share a video series that might give some of you rubber tramps some good ideas for your van. This guy goes by Cyclecruza and he mainly does motorcycle videos, but he has a bug out van series. He posts links to everything he uses and overall makes good videos.

http://cyclecruza.com/cyclecruzas-bug-out-van-videos


----------



## dprogram (Mar 24, 2016)

That guy is funny!


----------

